# Revolution!



## Zanazaz (Feb 14, 2012)

No, I'm not trying to foment a revolution. I just watched a commercial about a new show on NBC. From what I saw the grid goes down, and of course society collapses. It might be fun to watch, either because it's good, or that it's ridiculous. 

I don't get to see any of the other "survival/prepper" shows, because I don't have cable. So I'm kind of excited. I'm also wondering if it's going to open anyone's eyes about the potential for this to actually occur? :dunno:


----------



## artman556 (May 2, 2012)

Did they say when it will air


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I saw the commercial about the show. Don't actually know what its about. I do know is that it starts next fall.


----------



## Zanazaz (Feb 14, 2012)

This is directly from the NBC website...


> Our entire way of life depends on electricity. So what would happen if it just stopped working? Well, one day, like a switch turned off, the world is suddenly thrust back into the dark ages. Planes fall from the sky, hospitals shut down, and communication is impossible. And without any modern technology, who can tell us why?
> 
> Now, 15 years later, life is back to what it once was long before the industrial revolution: families living in quiet cul-de-sacs, and when the sun goes down, the lanterns and candles are lit. Life is slower and sweeter. Or is it?
> 
> ...


So I think the one thing that's going to annoy me about this show is that the creative types usually don't worry about the the nitty gritty details. I hope at least it's entertaining, but I doubt it will last one season.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Mondays, 10/9 central*



Tweto said:


> I saw the commercial about the show. Don't actually know what its about. I do know is that it starts next fall.


I didn't see that, but it seems right. They start new programming in the fall, or sometimes January, but rarely in the summer.

I saw that it is to be Mondays, at 10 or 8 central standard time.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Anybody remember Jericho?


----------



## Ration-AL (Apr 18, 2012)

Magus said:


> Anybody remember Jericho?


best show ever on SHTF, most realistic i have seen, sure there was some hollywood BS but for the most part very interesting to watch, i liked the dynamic of the silver mines coming into play among other things that were happening, it's a shame all of the shows like this only go a few seasons at most..., i need to watch it again but was and still is one of my fav.....can i assume most peoples fav movie genres are post apocalyptic of nature...iu know mine are well that and sci-fi flicks..lol


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Dark skies ever come out on DVD?

I ain't going into the whole demon Vs. alien thing.........LOL


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Magus said:


> Anybody remember Jericho?


Yep watched every episode and loved it.

Did you ever watch Jeremiah?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Link please?


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

Just started jericho three weeks ago. Jeremiah?


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Hmm.. looks cool I guess, but I'm probably going to have a hard time wrapping my head around how the "everything" stops working, and someone or something can just magically turn it back on. 

And Jericho.. I have that in my Netflix queue... I've been meaning to watch it for ages! I guess I need to get on that after hearing you folks rave about it.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Get popcorn ans a 12 pack.it kicks BUTT! I can't believe it was on a liberal owned network.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

prepare_survive_thrive said:


> Just started jericho three weeks ago. Jeremiah?


Luke Perry played the part of Jeremiah and his sidekick (Kurdy) was Malcom-Jamal Warner.

imdb.com/title/tt0290966/ is a good link for the series.


----------



## CAN1975 (Mar 30, 2012)

I read something somewhere that Jericho may be revived by netflix.

Found a link: http://www.tvguide.com/News/Exclusive-Netflix-Jericho-1046804.aspx

I love the minds behind Revolution. Hopefully it will be entertaining & have a long run.


----------



## Zanazaz (Feb 14, 2012)

oldvet said:


> Luke Perry played the part of Jeremiah and his sidekick (Kurdy) was Malcom-Jamal Warner.
> 
> imdb.com/title/tt0290966/ is a good link for the series.


I've seen some of the Jeremiah episodes, and some of the Jericho episodes. Has either show come out on DVD?


----------



## Solonot1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Zanazaz said:


> I've seen some of the Jeremiah episodes, and some of the Jericho episodes. Has either show come out on DVD?


Both can be found on Netflix, hulu, etc. I personally loved Jericho. That show got me thinking about the what ifs.... I was stationed in Holland at the time, working on glowie stuff... Knowing some of what I know, scenarios like dirty bombs are really not hard to believe.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Zanazaz said:


> I've seen some of the Jeremiah episodes, and some of the Jericho episodes. Has either show come out on DVD?


Zan

If I am not mistaken both are out on DVD.


----------



## OutdoorsNative (Nov 23, 2011)

Saw the preview for this show and it looks like it might be decent. I'll be checking it out when it starts.


----------



## efbjr (Oct 20, 2008)

Zanazaz said:


> So I think the one thing that's going to annoy me about this show is that the creative types usually don't worry about the the nitty gritty details.


NBC has produced some of the worst sci-fi shows & movies ever made...full of factual errors and stupid premises. :gaah: Watch with a large grain of salt.


----------



## menehuni509 (Apr 27, 2012)

Jerimiha first season is out on DVD, but I haven't seen the second (and final) season out on DVD. Jericho, I think is out on DVD. You can check for them through Deep Discounts. They have a lot of the old movies and TV shows available and thy're relatively cheep.

Both shows can be downloaded from the web. My son-in-law found them and put them on DVD for me. I don't know where he found them though.


----------



## MadMartiggan (Aug 17, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> I didn't see that, but it seems right. They start new programming in the fall, or sometimes January, but rarely in the summer.
> 
> I saw that it is to be Mondays, at 10 or 8 central standard time.


It starts Tonight (Sept 17th) and you can watch full length episodes on NBC.com


----------



## mamabear2012 (Mar 8, 2012)

Watching it now. Pretty "Hollywood" IMO. Gorgeous people with perfect hair will not the 'norm' if SHTF.


----------



## Zanazaz (Feb 14, 2012)

mamabear2012 said:


> Watching it now. Pretty "Hollywood" IMO. Gorgeous people with perfect hair will not the 'norm' if SHTF.


Yeah, but notice it's most of the featured actors that are the ones looking good. The background extras have a somewhat "gritty" look to them.

All in all, I thought it was entertaining. Some good lines, and funny lines.

"Eighty million dollars in the bank, and I would trade it all for a roll of Charmin..." :lolsmash:

Hopefully... it doesn't get canceled... I like it.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I like it too. Good entertainment. Couldn't care less if they had to make it palatable for the average tv viewer. Beats the hell out of American Idol or Dancing with the Stars.


----------



## urbanprepper (May 15, 2012)

Watched it last night, i would agree all the character seemed very "pretty" for a post-apocalyptic scenario. Personally i think they tried to do too much in the first episode, lots of information and action going on (not a bad thing i guess) but i will certainly keep watching it, if for no other reason than the people behind it.


----------

